# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  ossäre beckenmetastasen bei psa < 0,05 ?

## nordymann

musste wegen der schädigung des nervus obturatorius bei der rpe und unklarer osteoblastischer strukturen am vorderen beckenrand links in der röntgenaufnahme ein kontrastmittel gestütztes mrt vom becken machen 

lassen

wie ist der folgender befund vor allem in 2) zu bewerten:

1) kein nachweis einer prostataloge überschreitenden tumorwachstums

2) kein sicherer nachweis einer ossären metastisierung bei jedoch fraglich vermehrten winzigen sklerosierungsherden im bereich des azetabulums links, hier wird zur sicherheit weterführende skelettszintigraphie 

empfohlen 

kein eindeutiges korrelat für die veränderungen am vorderen beckenring links

3) kein anhalt für eine tumoröse raumforderung im bereich des verlaufs des nervus obturatorius links

4) ausgeprägte ansatztendinose und tendinitis am trochanter major links mehr als rechts

5) bursitis iliopectinea linksseitig


habe zwei post rpe psawerte von < 0,05

ist eine prostata-ca korrelierte ossäre metastisierung im becken, die man im mrt sieht,  dann überhaupt möglich ?

was meinen die knochenspezialisten ?

übrigens waren in 6/2013  in ct, mrt, pet ct und szintigramm ossäre metastasen allesamt negativ

----------


## LowRoad

Hm,
klingt für eine Knochenmetastase untypisch. Könnte das vielleicht eine Folgeerscheinung einer Hüftgelenksarthrose sein?



Schematische Darstellung der radiologischen Zeichen der Hüftgelenksarthrose:

(1) (Rand-)Osteophyt
(2) subchondrale Sklerosierung
(3) Geröllzyste
(4) Gelenkspaltverschmälerung

In einem halben Jahr MRI-Scan wiederholen. Wenn größenkonstant: alles gut - das wünsche ich dir!!

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:
_
"2) kein sicherer nachweis einer ossären metastisierung bei jedoch fraglich vermehrten winzigen sklerosierungsherden im bereich des azetabulums links, hier wird zur sicherheit weterführende skelettszintigraphie"

_Die Betonung liegt auf _"kein sicherer Nachweis",_ soll heißen, dass keine ossäre metastisierung gesehen wird. Da Du aber Träger eines PCa warst vor RPE, wird diese med. Formulierung aus Sicherheits-und evtl. spätere Haftungsgründen verwendet. Der Radiologe sichert sich einfach ab.
Deshalb empfiehlt Dir LowRoad auch das weitere Prozedere.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

eine arthrose habe ich definitiv nicht

wenn das prostata metastasen sind, die man schon im mrt sieht, müsste dann nicht die psa-werte höher sein ?

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Peter, bei einem postoperativen PSA von < 0,05 ist keine Metastase in einem bildgebenden Verfahren auszumachen, zumindest wenn es sich um keine endokrine Enität handelt welche kein PSA exprimiert. Fang nicht an zu hyperventilieren.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

helmut,  also ist bei mir im mrt keine prostata ca metastisierung zu sehen, richtig ?
woher könnte dann die sklerosierung kommen, ne athrose habe ich definitiv nicht

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

"Skelett-Knochendefekte" Läsionen, Urasachen, welche "suspekt" in bildgebenden Verfahren erkennbar sind gibt es viele, nicht nur die Athrose. Ein Orthopäde kann Dich darüber besser aufklären.
Was das Szinti betrifft so ist weiterhin anzumerken, dass Skelettmetastasen ohnehin erst ab ca. 8-10 mm sichtbar sind. Deshalb wird auch ein Szinti, laut S3-Leitlinie, ab einen PSA-Wert von > 20 ng/ml empfohlen, allerdings bei vorh. Prostata.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

danke helmut für deine infos
werde morgen beim orthopäden aufschlagen

----------


## nordymann

der orthopäde hat sich nicht einmal die mrt-cd angesehen, sondern nur allgemein verbindliche aussagen zu sklerosierungsherden gemacht !
ich bin also genauso schlau wie vorher

----------


## LowRoad

*Peter,*
das war zu erwarten. Versuche dich zu beruhigen, kein Aktionismus bitte, der dich keinen Schritt weiter bringt! Nochmal:




> In einem halben Jahr MRI-Scan wiederholen. Wenn größenkonstant: alles gut - das wünsche ich dir!!

----------


## nordymann

lowroad  danke

sind folgende überlegungen richtig ?

da mein psa zur zeit nicht messbar (<0,05) ist, kommt eine metastisierung aus der alten prostata nicht in betracht

wenn ich tatsächlich ossäre metastasen habe, können sie folglich nur aus einem anderen  primärtumor im körper stammen
dagegen spricht aber, dass abdomen ct, abdomen mrt, ganzkörper  pet ct und szintigramm ende juni 2013 allesamt diesbezüglich negativ waren

es sei denn, ich hätte einen sehr schnell wachsenden und streuenden tumor wie z. b. bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs



im befund steht noch:

im bereich der abgebildeten knöchernen anteile kein eindeutiger nachweis ossärer metastasen, besonders kein nachweis eindeutiger knochenmarködeme

im bereich des linksseitigen azetabulums kommen mehrere in pd fs-gewichtete, signalabgesenkte, kleine herde zur darstellung

kein anhalt für pathologisch vergrösserte iliakale oder inguinale lymphknoten


lowroad,  die gefundenen herde hätte ich gerne euch gezeigt, nur ich komme mit der cd nicht klar

weisst du, wie man die einzelnen schichtbilder zur anzeige bringt, ich sehe immer nur 3 oder 4  mit viel zu  groben sprüngen ?

----------


## LowRoad

*Peter,*
nein, denn in der Medizin gibt es niemals eine 100%ige Sicherheit, nur Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Theoretisch könnten es Knochenmetastasen von PCA sein, die kein PSA mehr exprimieren, aber das ist *extrem* unwahrscheinlich. Auch andere onkologische Primärtumore halte ich als Auslöser für unwahrscheinlich, da die Stelle der Läsionen für Knochenmetastasen ungewöhnlich wäre. Die siedeln sich gerne in knochenmarkreichen Regionen des Achsenskelets an, also Wirbelsäule, Beckenknochen oder Schulterblatt. Acetabulum (Hüftpfanne) ist extrem selten Ziel von Metastasen, wenn sonst nichts vorhanden ist.

PD-FS: eine fettgesättigte Protonendichtesequenz wird gerne bei Gelenkdiagnostik genommen, da sie sensitiv für Ödeme ist, was auch wieder gegen einen Knochenmetastase spricht. Anomalien im Knochen, Zysten oder sonst wie bildgebend erkennbare Stellen sind nicht so ungewöhnlich. Das mit der Arthrose war nur mal erst eine Arbeitshypothese, das kann in frühen Stadien völlig asymptomatisch sein!

MRT Bilder-CD: normalwerweise ist ein Viewer auf der CD mit drauf, sonst über den MRT Hersteller oder die Klinik gehen.

Peter, beruhige dich bitte. Du kannst doch jetzt nicht in Angst vor allen möglichen onkologischen Erkrankungen dein Leben fristen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> sind folgende überlegungen richtig ?
> 
> da mein psa zur zeit nicht messbar (<0,05) ist, kommt eine metastisierung aus der alten prostata nicht in betracht
> 
> "im bereich der abgebildeten knöchernen anteile kein eindeutiger nachweis ossärer metastasen, besonders kein nachweis eindeutiger knochenmarködeme"


Man hat in den Bildern Unregelmässigkeiten gesehen.
 Ob das Metastasen oder sonstwas seien, weiss man nicht.
Spekulationen bringen Dich nicht weiter.

Wenn Du Bilder zeigen willst, ist es wohl am einfachsten, ein typisches Bild vom Bildschirm abzufotografieren und z.B. auf picr.de hochzuladen. Dort bekommst Du einen Code, den Du direkt in deinen Beitrag kopieren kannst.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## nordymann

man muss zuerst den viewer starten und in dem die images laden
es gibt wunderbar klare bilder
jetzt nur noch die stellen finden


wäre schön  wenn es eine image legende gäbe

----------


## nordymann

hier sind 7bilder mit den hüftgelenkpfannen und 2 x von der blase

azetabulum 1+2 +3c sind in der gelenkmitte dargestellt, 3a,b,d,e um +10,+5-5-10 mm von mitte

azetabulum1-3a

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nordymann

azetabulum 3b-3d

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nordymann

azetabulum 3e  blase 1,2

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


ich scheine einen sehr kräftigen beckenboden zu haben

----------


## nordymann

weiss jemand vielleicht,   warum meine bilder verschwunden sein könnten ?

----------


## Hvielemi

> weiss jemand vielleicht,   warum meine bilder verschwunden sein könnten ?


Lieber Peter

Ich hatte Dir gestern per PN geschrieben, dass die Bildcodes
von www.picr.de diese Form haben:
*[ímg]http://up.picr. de/15181791tb .jpg[/ ímg]*
(dieser ist mit ´ und Leerschlag kapputtgemacht, dass er nicht das Bild zeigt)

Die Deinen sahen aber irgendwie anders aus, 
mit "Bild:" und Leerschlägen drin.
Das Foren-Programm hat die wohl rausgeschmissen,
da unleserlich.

Hol Dir also in picr.de unter "Bilder verwalten" die 
korrekten [ímg]...[/ímg]-Codes. Das sind die,
die so aussehen wie oben, aber ohne Leerschläge 
und ohne ´ auf dem i. Sie sind bezeichnet mit:
*"BB-Code für Direktanzeige in Foren"*

Wenn der Code direkt und unverändert in den Beitrag kopiert wird,
(NICHT über das Ikon "Grafik einfügen"),
kommt das Bild ohne Probleme:


Den Berg schreibt man heute mit 'ä', die Aussicht ist noch dieselbe.
Wer das Panorama in Natura und den abgebildeten Stich von A. Heim in ganzer Länge sehen
möchte, kommt am 19./20 Juli 2014 mit zum Forentreff  dort oben, "Im Banne des Altmann".
*Ausschreibung folgt demnächst.*

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## nordymann

*ich hatte den upload bei picr gelöscht* 

also noch mal

bild1

[IMG][/IMG]

bild2
[IMG][/IMG]

bild3
[IMG][/IMG]

bild4
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nordymann

bild5

[IMG][/IMG]

bild6
[IMG][/IMG]

bild7
[IMG][/IMG]

bild8
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nordymann

bild9
[IMG][/IMG]


bilder 1+2+5 hüftgelenke zentral
bilder 3+4+6+7 schnittebene +-10+5 mm von zentral
bilder 8+9 blase mit beckenboden und harnröhre


*frage: sind signalabgesenkte herde heller oder dunkler ?


*

----------


## Hvielemi

Uh, diese Femur-Köpfe sehen aber hässlich aus!
Kein Wunder, dass Du erschrocken bist.
Dein Orthopäde sollte die Bilder halt doch mal anschauen,
oder eben sonst ein Anderer.
Bestimmt ist es richtig, in einer gewissen Zeit oder spätestens
bei Beschwerden Vergleichsbilder anzufertigen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## nordymann

was du über den hüftköpfe sagst, kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, links und rechts sehen fast gleich aus
wie meinst denn das, was verstehst du unter hässlich ?

im bericht wurde das auch garnicht beanstandet sonder das azetabulum links also der bereich der gelenkpfannen

----------


## Hvielemi

> was du über den hüftköpfe sagst, ...


Auweia,
ich sollte wohl besser schweigen zu Dingen von denen ich keine Ahnung habe.
Bitte entschuldige, ich hab halt diese Einbuchtungen gesehen, aber die
scheinen normal zu sein!?

Verzeih,
Hvielemi, Konrad

----------


## nordymann

@konrad

alles klaro, du musst dich für nichts entschuldigen


meinst du, dass ich in einer andern radiologischen praxis die aufnahmen zweitbefunden lassen kann ?

wenn ich das in einer andern stadt machen lassen, wo eine krähe die andere nicht kennt ?

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Nordymann,



> meinst du, dass ich in einer andern radiologischen praxis die aufnahmen zweitbefunden lassen kann ?


die MRT Aufnahmen zeigen Hüftköpfe, die - auch Zusammenschau mit den Pfannen - nicht ursächlich sind für die Beschwerden.

Die Beurteilung eines Befundes ist Sache des klinischen Kollegen, das heißt, des Orthopäden, der kennt Beschwerden, Anamnese, Behandlungsverlauf,  Diagnose und das weitere Vorgehen.

Im Falle des Radiologen ist es tatsächlich schwierig, wenn der Patient bei der - kurzen - Befunderklärung im Radiologenzimmer sitzt und von den 5 Minuten Kontakt ganz große Erkenntnisse erwartet. In diesem Sinne ist der Radiologe nur der einen "technischen Befund erstellende" Arzt, der den Patienten richtigerweise zum Veranlasser zurückschickt.

Ich hoffe, ich war nicht wieder zu schulmeisterlich. Und ich hoffe auch, daß der Schmerz, der ja nach der Narkose aufgetreten ist, sich beheben läßt.

Winfried

----------


## M Schostak

Initial Low Risk: cT1c, Gl 6, PSa 9,4; PSA-Nadir Null.
Eine Knochenmetastasierung halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Eine Verlaufsbeobachtung des PSA und eventueller Symptome genügt. Eine Knochenmetastasierung müsste einen explosionsartigen PSA-Anstieg mit sich führen.
Das MRT hat keine ausreichende Spezifität. Damit ist gemeint, dass man mit dieser Untersuchung nicht die Gutartigkeit eines solchen Geschehens beweisen kann. Wie oben gesagt, ist das aber auch nicht nötig.

herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## nordymann

ein klares wort vom fachmann danke

die lymphknoten waren im mrt auch nicht vergössert
beim psa wert von 9,4 ist die grösse der prostata von 100 ml zu berücksichtigen
schon 4 wochen nach der rpe  war das psa bei <0,05, was jetzt bei der 2. messung wieder der fall war

ich werde weiterhin nur kontrollieren, ob das psa unter der messunsicherheitsgrenze bleibt
das vom radiologen nach 6 monaten empfohlene szintigramm ist überflüssig

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Eine Knochenmetastasierung müsste einen explosionsartigen PSA-Anstieg mit sich führen.


Die Medizin ist in meinen Augen keine Wissenschaft, wo feste Gesetze und Regeln gelten.
Im medizinischen Bereich ist alles möglich - man kann bestenfalls von Wahrscheinlichkeiten reden.

Warum sage ich das?
Ich hatte Ende 2004 bei einem sehr langsam steigenden PSA eindeutig eine Knochenmetastase im linken os Ilium - und das bei einem PSA von 1.2 !

Grüsse
Klaus

----------


## nordymann

@klaus (A)
was soll das, hattest du 2 x psa <0,05  wie ich  nein
solange kein psa generiert wird sind auch keine erwähnenswerten krebszellen im körper

was du machst nennt man panikmache
was glaubst du wer du bist,  willst es besser als der professor schostak wissen
http://www.med.uni-magdeburg.de/kuro/urologie.html

----------


## Hvielemi

> meinst du, dass ich in einer andern radiologischen praxis die aufnahmen zweitbefunden lassen kann ?


Klar, eine Zweitmeinung ist immer wertvoll.
Wenn dann Zweifel bestehen, kann evtl. noch ein PET weiterhelfen.
Aber das ist wieder so eine Laienmeinung, und die neigen ja öfter mal zu Überdiagnostik.
Andere Städte gibt es ja in Deiner Ugebung zuhauf, mir fallen da grad so einschlägige
Adressen in Hamburg und Magdeburg ein ...

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Klaus (A)

> @klaus (A)
> was soll das, hattest du 2 x psa <0,05  wie ich  nein
> solange kein psa generiert wird sind auch keine erwähnenswerten krebszellen im körper
> 
> was du machst nennt man panikmache
> was glaubst du wer du bist,  willst es besser als der professor schostak wissen



Mein Gott, was soll denn das????
Wie kann man denn solche Verständnisprobleme haben???

Wo habe ich denn Panik gemacht??  Wieso kommst Du auf die Idee, dass ich etwas besser weiss als der geachtete Prof. ?

Ich habe überhaupt keine Meinung geäussert, ich habe meinen erlebten eigenen Krankheitsverlauf geschildert!!! Dass dieser Verlauf nicht mit der generell bestimmt richtigen Feststellung von Prof Sch. übereinstimmt - wo ist denn da das Problem?? 

Was das mit "Besserwisserei und Panikmache" zu tun hat, das soll mir mal jemand erklären!!!

Entspannung........!

Klaus

----------


## uwes2403

Servus Klaus,

gräm' Dich nicht...der Peter hat halt eine sehr rüde Ausdrucksweise und seine momentane Sitaution macht ihn bestimmt nicht entspannter....da kann man wohl auch schon mal - wie in diesem Fall - einen Beitrag mißverstehen.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## nordymann

@klaus (A)

zitat:Ich habe überhaupt keine Meinung geäussert, ich habe meinen erlebten eigenen Krankheitsverlauf geschildert!!! Dass dieser Verlauf nicht mit der generell bestimmt richtigen Feststellung von Prof Sch. übereinstimmt - wo ist denn da das Problem?? 

die verständnisprobleme habe nicht ich sondern du
dein post-rpe psa von 1,2 ist ein hoher wert
verglichen mit angenommenen 0 oder 0,001 bei mir ist dein wert um unendlich oder 1200 x höher als meiner
ist das nicht ein explosionsartiger anstieg ?

----------


## nordymann

@uwe2403

was ist rüde an meiner ausdrucksweise
aussserdem habe ich klaus ' beitrag nicht missverstanden
er hat mit seinen sachlich verkehrten schlussfolgerungen aus seinem kankheitsverlauf in fälschlicherweise den beitrag von prof schostak relativiert und so betroffene unnötig verunsichert

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

"was glaubst Du, wer Du bist ?" würde ich nicht als normalen Umgangston bezeichnen....

Zumindest nicht in meinem Umfeld, über deines kann ich nicht urteilen.....

Uwe

----------


## Klaus (A)

> die verständnisprobleme habe nicht ich sondern du
> dein post-rpe psa von 1,2 ist ein hoher wert
> verglichen mit angenommenen 0 oder 0,001 bei mir ist dein wert um unendlich oder 1200 x höher als meiner
> ist das nicht ein explosionsartiger anstieg ?



O.K. !   Du hast gar nicht mitbekommen, dass ich  Deine  Situation überaupt nicht angesprochen habe! Insofern ist ein Vergleich  unserer Verläufe überhaupt kein Thema!  Ich habe lediglich auf die  Aussage von Prof Sch. reagiert, dass das PSA bei Knochenmetastasen  explodiert (was normalerweise natürlich so der Fall ist!), indem ich  festgestellt habe, dass meine sehr persönlichen Erfahrungen ganz andere  waren. Ich habe gesagt, dass in der Medizin keine 100%igen Regeln gelten  sondern alles möglich ist. Ich bin sicher, dass mir der Herr Prof da  recht geben wird!  Wer misversteht jetzt wen??

  Und noch ein weiteres Misverständnis Deinerseits:
Ich habe nie gesagt, dass mein Post-RPE-PSA  1.2 war!  Wie kommst Du denn darauf?? Ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich bei PSA von 1.2 eine Knochenmetastase hatte.
Mein Post RPE-PSA Anfang 1995 war 5 Jahre lang <0.05!!  Dann ganz langsamer  jahrelanger Anstieg auf die 1.2 , als  die Knochenmetastase 9 Jahre nach RPE festgestellt wurde. Also keinerlei "explosionsartiger Anstieg" (trotz der Knochenmetastase) -- ganz im Gegenteil!

Ich hoffe, dass Dein Misverständnis jetzt zumindest abgenommen hat! Ich werde jedenfalls zu Deiner weiteren Erhellung nichts mehr beitragen!

Klaus

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Lieber Peter entspann Dich mal ein wenig und bleibe locker. Guck Dir ein "schönes Film`chen" an und Deine Welt wird wieder erfreulicher.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

@klaus (A)

_zitat:Eine Knochenmetastasierung müsste einen explosionsartigen PSA-Anstieg mit sich führen.Die Medizin ist in meinen Augen keine Wissenschaft, wo feste Gesetze und Regeln gelten.
Im medizinischen Bereich ist alles möglich - man kann bestenfalls von Wahrscheinlichkeiten reden.

Warum sage ich das?
Ich hatte Ende 2004 bei einem sehr langsam steigenden PSA eindeutig eine Knochenmetastase im linken os Ilium - und das bei einem PSA von 1.2 !
_
warum erwähnst du das hier überhaupt
das gehört in einen rezidiv-tread, denn dein psa-verlauf ist typisch dafür

ich habe aber ein psa von <0,05  und somit kein rezidiv
prof. schostak wird schon seine gründe dafür gehabt haben, von einem möglichen explosionartigem anstieg zu sprechen

es wird je nach sachlage bei metastisierungen sehr schnelle und sehr langsame psa anstiege geben, für jeden fall gibt es aber feste regeln, jeder ist medizinisch begründbar, das hängt nicht von wahrscheinlichkkeiten ab

----------


## LudwigS

> ich habe aber ein psa von <0,05  und somit kein rezidiv


Das wünsche ich dir.

Die Rezidivdefinition der Leitlinien gilt für den Blick in die Zukunft.

Wenn man zurückblickt, hatte dieser Mitstreiter aus unserem Forum schon bei 0,01 ein Rezidiv.

PSA kleiner 0,05 kann alles bedeuten.



Gruß Ludwig

----------


## nordymann

es misst kein labor genauer als 0,05
woher stammen also diese werte
es sind theoretische werte richtig

----------


## Klaus (A)

> es misst kein labor genauer als 0,05
> woher stammen also diese werte
> es sind theoretische werte richtig


Wie sagt Ludwig Immer? :

"Wer nichts weiss ist gezwungen zu glauben".

----------


## LudwigS

> es misst kein labor genauer als 0,05
> woher stammen also diese werte
> es sind theoretische werte richtig


Falsch!

Drück mal unterhalb meines Beitrages auf den Link "PSA-Verlauf (grafisch)" und schau dir mal in der unteren Reihe die gemessenen Werte von 2002 an, das sind jetzt fast 12 Jahre her. 
Mein Labor hat, seitdem ich dort habe messen lassen, immer mit einem Gerät der 3. Generation, mit unterer Messgrenze 0,002 gemessen.
Ich habe damals auch nach der Genauigkeit gefragt und die Laborantin sagte mir, wenn sie die Probe paar Minuten später wieder analysiert, kann durchaus 50% mehr oder weniger rauskommen.
Aber das macht ja nichts.
Wenn die Werte mal 0,006 oder mal 0,009 oder mal 0,007 betragen, weiß ich mit gewisser Sicherheit, dass sie nicht 0,03 sind.
Wer die Schwankungen sich nicht antun will, soll mit unterer Messgrenze 0,1 messen.
Steht jedem frei.
Wenn der PSA-Wert dann recht spät im Sichtbaren auftaucht, kann es durchaus passieren, dass man - siehe mein Beispiel weiter oben - kaum noch hinterher kommt.

Meine Werte der letzten Jahre stammen vom Urologen.
Sein Gerät kann es nicht besser.

Und er meinte jetzt, ich bräuchte nur noch 1x pro Jahr bei ihm erscheinen.
Und das mache ich.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@LudwigS:

Nun mach mal Bitte dem Peter (nordymann) keine Angst mit Deinen anschaulichen "Beispielgraphiken" welche "dreistellige PSA-Parameter hinter dem Komma" anzeigen. "nordymann" neigt nämlich gleich zu "hyperventilieren."
Dein dargestellter Fall mag für Dich, muß aber nicht für Dein Gegenüber zutreffen. Statistik eben...., könnte nämlich auch sein, daß Peters PSA-Wert von 0,05 ng/ml. in aller Ewigkeit so stehen bleibt. Immerhin wurde sein postoperativer Gleason Score-6 (3+3) befundet. Ein GS von 6, so die schulmed. Lehrmeinung, neigt nicht zur Metastasierung.

_"Wer nichts weiss ist gezwungen zu glauben."_

Diese Weisheit sollte hier an dieser Stelle hinterfragt werden.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> @LudwigS:
> 
> Nun mach mal Bitte dem Peter (nordymann) keine Angst mit Deinen anschaulichen "Beispielgraphiken" welche "dreistellige PSA-Parameter hinter dem Komma" anzeigen. "nordymann" neigt nämlich gleich zu "hyperventilieren."
> Dein dargestellter Fall mag für Dich, muß aber nicht für Dein Gegenüber zutreffen. Statistik eben...., könnte nämlich auch sein, daß Peters PSA-Wert von 0,05 ng/ml. in aller Ewigkeit so stehen bleibt. Immerhin wurde sein postoperativer Gleason Score-6 (3+3) befundet. Ein GS von 6, so die schulmed. Lehrmeinung, neigt nicht zur Metastasierung.


Ei, so wartet doch einfach mal die nächste Messung ab. Falls eine Steigerung vorliegen sollte,
heisst das immer noch nichts. Dann misst man eben nocheinmal nach der halben
Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) der Vor-Messperiode. Erst wenn sich daraus ein erneuter Anstieg
ähnlicher oder gar kürzerer VZ ergeben sollte, müsste von einem Wachstumsprozess ausgegangen
werden. 
Und auch dann noch wären die absoluten Werte so tief, dass man eine Menge Zeit hätte, sich
für ein geeignetes Diagnostik- und Therapiekonzept bis hin zum Nichtstun und Überwachen
 zu entscheiden.

Bis dahin gilt:
Niemand weiss genaues nicht.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## LudwigS

Ich habe nicht behauptet, Helmut, dass kleiner 0,05 ein Rezidiv bedeutet.

Ich habe an einem Beispiel eines unserer Mitstreiter gezeigt, dass sowohl




> es misst kein labor genauer als 0,05


als auch




> ich habe aber ein psa von <0,05 und *somit* *kein* rezidiv


falsch ist.

Und wenn innerhalb eines Jahres jemand beispielsweise 0,009 - 0,02 - 0,05 - 0,09  misst, dann ist es eine Verzehnfachung.

Ob man das per Definition als Rezidiv bezeichnet oder nicht - die sich teilenden Zellen beeindruckt das kaum.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Hvielemi; LudwigS; nordymann:

Konrad`s Zitat;

_"Bis dahin gilt:
Niemand weiss genaues nicht."

_Eben, so sehe ich das auch. Und wenn LudwigS auf seine "12-jährige PSA-Historie" hinweist, zeigt dies,

_"das keine Gefahr im Vollzug ist"_ für nordymann.

Peter, Du hast mind. 12 Jahre Zeit, um Dir Deine PSA-Progression im dreistelligen Bereich hinter dem Komma zu betrachten.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## nordymann

die messwerte des labors waren bei mir auf nachfrage:

0,0031  ende oktober
0,0030  mitte januar


diese werte sind inoffiziell und ohne gewähr und werden nie in einem laborbericht genannt werden

also vorsicht mit der veröffentlichung dieses diagramms

----------


## LudwigS

> die messwerte des labors waren bei mir auf nachfrage:
> 
> 0,0031  ende oktober
> 0,0030  mitte januar
> 
> 
> diese werte sind inoffiziell und ohne gewähr und werden nie in einem laborbericht genannt werden
> 
> also vorsicht mit der veröffentlichung dieses diagramms


Man sollte nie "nie" sagen :L&auml;cheln: 

Und vielleicht auch mal daran denken, die veröffentlichte eigene Meinung vorher auf ihre Stichhaltigkeit zu überprüfen.

Ich war vor 14 Wochen in einer grösseren sächsischen Klinik.

Hier ein Ausschnitt der Laborwerte.



Da wurde auch PSA mit bestimmt - schau mal genau hin.
Das war ein veröffentlichter Wert.

Ich glaube nicht, dass die wegen der dreistelligen PSA-Angabe vor Angst erstarren.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hvielemi

> 0,0031  ende oktober
> 0,0030 mitte januar


Na also, dann liegt kein Wachstum vor, und Du kannst getrost
der nächsten Messung entgegenschauen.
Wenn dort wieder <0.05 stehen sollte, kannst Du ja wieder
Deine inoffizielle Quelle anrufen ...

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / konradd

----------


## Hartmut S

> die messwerte des labors waren bei mir auf nachfrage:
> 0,0031 ende oktober
> 0,0030 mitte januar
> also vorsicht mit der veröffentlichung dieses diagramms


oh ha, lieber peter,
vorsicht, dann wäre ich ja schon tot.
meine werte lagen zuletzt bei 0,3700
(man beachte die nullen, die vor dem kommar fehlen).

Noch Fragen?

gruss hartmut

----------


## nordymann

kann mir mal einer sagen was hartmut uns sagen will
nullen vor dem komma  ? du meinst sicher hinter dem komma

wieso vorsicht peter ?

ich brauche einen übersetzer

----------


## nordymann

ludwig im krankenhaus mögen die messwerte als interne werte genannt und gehandelt werden, die werte stehen nicht in konkurrenz zu labormessungen ausserhalb des kh

ein auftragslabor dagegen hat viel mehr auf so dinge wie reproduzierbarkeit  bestand der werte nach aussen und auf die messgeräteherstellerempfehlungen zu achten und sichert sich ab

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@nordymann:

Jedes Test-, Messverfahren etc., wird vom Hersteller kalbriert, d.h. geeicht an einer repräsentativen Stichprobe bevor es auf den Markt kommt. Im Kontext dieser Kalibrierung gibt der Hersteller die relevanten Referenzbereiche an, welche das Labor auf Anfrage auch mitteilt. Und nur an diesen Referenzwerten sind die PSA-Werte zu interpretieren. Von daher wird ja auch empfohlen, immer das gleiche Labor für Messungen zu beauftragen.

Von daher macht eine Vergleichs-Diskussion bzgl. der PSA-Werte kein Sinn.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Hartmut S

"du meinst sicher hinter dem komma"
Sorry, es sollte natürlich heissen, nach dem Kommar.

Vorsicht heisst, wenn ich deine Nuller mit meinen vergleiche, müsste ich ja schon tot- oder halb tot sein.
Übersetzt heisst es, mache um den Wert nicht so'n Stress.
Schau einmal, was andere dazu schreiben.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## W. Werner

> Jedes Test-, Messverfahren etc. wird vom Hersteller kalibriert, d.h. geeicht an einer repräsentativen Stichprobe bevor es auf den Markt kommt.


 Zumindest im Pharma-Bereich ist das Kalibrieren von qualitätsrelevanten Meßgeräten wesentlich schärfer: Nicht nur der Hersteller hat ein Zertifikat über vergleichende Messungen in mehreren Meßpunkten (min. 3, ggf. auch mehr) mit sog. "rückführbaren" Meßmethoden zu liefern (das sind solche, die regelmäßig gegen nationale/internationale Standards geprüft werden). Diese Meßgeräte werden regelmäßigen Kalibrierungen während ihrer gesamten  Lebensdauer unterzogen, im Allgemeinen jährlich, je nach Stabilität/Robustheit des Meßverfahrens auch kürzer oder länger. Das sollte in den Labors bei der PSA-Bestimmung nicht anders sein.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo ihr lieben Mitstreiter,

so wie ich mich erinnere, ist in unserem Labor immer ein Kontrollserum mitgelaufen, was die Wahrscheinlichkeiten von Fehlmessungen auf ein Minimum reduziert hat. Außerdem fallen mehr als zwei Kommastellen in medizinischen Routinelabors aus der Bewertung raus.
Viel größere Fehlerbreiten entstehen bereits bei der Blutentnahme, bei der Aufbewahrung und beim Transport. Also ist es müßig sich über die dritte Stelle hinter dem Komma zu unterhalten.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------

